

Please rate our new landing page. - dmslt
https://dragdis.com/index-b?utm_expid=62885031-0.MT689rjeTqy8Wox1xf0bSg.1

======
benburton
The main text says "Drag & drop anything anywhere," so naturally I selected
some text on the site and tried to drag it around. Nothing happened.

~~~
toppy
Agree. Why you guys don't just embed it as expandable sidebar on your website
to get real taste how Dragdis works?

~~~
tmikaeld
I bet they don't want to scare away those using a browser that requires a
plugin for Dragdis to work.

~~~
toppy
Maybe. But that could evolve in plugin for websites (think Disqus) which can
help them grow.

------
modernerd
Some feedback from an Evenote Premium customer who uses their Web Clipper 50
times a day:

1\. Love the autoplaying videos – it's very easy to understand how the service
works at a quick glance, and the UI looks slick.

2\. You could tell us if it's free, paid, or freemium. I'm less likely to try
a web app that doesn't explain up front what it costs to use it.

3\. If it's free, it might be worth reassuring people how you expect to keep
it running. (e.g. "Use it free or go PRO and get x, y, and z.") I feel nervous
about collecting thousands of links and images in a free web app I've never
heard of that has no clear business model in place.

4\. In the first video, dragging-and-dropping a link to bookmark a page looks
like a sluggish process that I wouldn't want to repeat many times a day,
possibly because the location bar and your interface are at opposite sides of
the browser. Perhaps mention if there are shortcut keys to dump bookmarks and
file them later? Evernote's Web Clipper has a bunch of keyboard shortcuts
([http://d.pr/i/FlIl](http://d.pr/i/FlIl) ) – it feels like using vim once you
learn them, and I wouldn't want to go back to a drag-and-drop only experience.

~~~
dmslt
This is really really helpful! Thank you so much!

We are working on integrating Dragdis with Evernote, so that on the sidebar
you would see your notebooks and could drag to them.

The main value is not just to save stuff, but to save it in an organized way,
that means in a particular notebook. You wouldn't be able to do that with
keyboard shortcuts.

Let me know what you think!

Thanks!

------
punee
Product looks pretty cool.

However, I'll give you a -5/10 for another tiny font size and font weight
product page. Even Apple who, as far as I can tell, originated that style,
doesn't go for such extremes.

There's no way anyone on a large screen is going to read the minuscule body
copy.

"I really love how the tiny font almost blends into the background and forces
me to squint", said no one ever.

I don't think the video background works either, it's too distracting, and
makes the headline hard to read when it blends too much with the background
color.

The headline is also fairly weak and lacks clarity. Your product is only
tangentially about dragging and dropping. On the other hand, I can't see how
you can avoid talking about bookmarking or "saving for later", which seems to
be the main purpose. So I would mention that somewhere in the
headline/subhead.

The fact it's in the cloud seems to me to be a point of parity at best, given
that Chrome can already sync your bookmarks by itself. Same with Evernote.

Besides, the formulation is a bit clumsy given that I do _not_ want to drop
what I'm saving just _anywhere_. I want it to be organized. I want to drop it
where I can find it.

My guess is that you mean I can drag and drop it _from_ anywhere, but again,
that's kind of a platitudinous feature these days.

The main benefit I see in the product is that it gives me a higher level of
granularity as I can save sub-elements of a page directly, instead of
bookmarking a whole page, or resorting to a third party, out-of-the-browser
program to save and organize e.g. images independently. So it seems to allow
me to save _exactly what I need_ , more easily.

(Note that I have no idea if something similar already exists).

~~~
dmslt
This is so interesting. How differently people perceive and understand words
and things. I'm not talking only about your comment, i'm talking about all HN
comments here.

By saying anywhere we meant any location, that means any specific Dragdis
folder (that creates organizing) or (soon to come) apps folder.

Thanks for your comment!

~~~
punee
The fewer words you use, the more that tends to happen.

------
golergka
After watching the video, it occurred to me that all I can do with this is
share and save. And that's the end result, the goal; dragging and dropping is
just a way to do it. Even your own points below are about _collecting_
information and _accessing_ it, nothing else.

And "drag & drop anything anywhere"? It seems that "anywhere" is just a
special toolbar on the right side of the browser.

So... I have nothing against systems to collect and organize information;
Evernote is just as bloated as OneNote, and everything else is even worse. But
they most difficult thing here is "organize"; to this moment, instead of
saving links in any of this services, I end up just remembering how to google
them up. And this particular service doesn't seem to offer anything
significantly better.

------
mcintyre1994
I think you should increase the focus on being multi-device. You're competing
(I think) with Evernote and Pocket for example, both have outstanding cross-
platform capabilities.

This looks fantastic when I want to save something from my laptop browser, but
increasingly I find myself saving from a mobile. This is fine for Pocket or
Evernote, I just share it to their app, but that's not an option here. I'm
also not convinced from your landing page that I can have a satisfactory
reading experience on mobile, you don't show that at all. You say I can access
the data - but assuming you do have a good mobile reading view, you should
show that.

~~~
dmslt
It's a bit different then this :) We will integrate with Evernote and Pocket
so everything from desktop will go to those apps were you said already have a
great reading experience. We have strong mobile strategy, but at the moment
focusing to "nail" the desktop experience.

Thanks! [http://dragd.is/iY2XH](http://dragd.is/iY2XH)

~~~
mcintyre1994
That's awesome! 2 way sync with Pocket would be amazing, this is a much better
reading experience on desktop and I can use Pocket for now if necessary on
mobile. You'd also get the awesome IFTTT ecosystem Pocket is in if you're not
going to be able to match that for a while, saving from Feedly to Pocket is
awesome and it'd be great to get saved RSS in Dragdis too!

I was just about to edit in that I really like your focus on pictures, that's
where what I currently use falls down badly. I can definitely imagine I'd save
more images using this.

In terms of your desktop experience, would you consider one click (not drag)
page saving? In your video it looks really tedious dragging from the URL bar
to a sidebar on the right when you could just have a button to save in one
click and categorise later.

------
ASquare
What is the purpose of this landing page?

If it's to get new users to sign up, "Get started" should literally allow me
to get started - i.e perform a step that is absolutely necessary towards using
the product, not create an account.

So something like installing a browser plugin and/or a sandbox to try the
product out - basically anything that gets me to my "aha" moment - would work
better imo. I think that would then convince more people to sign up.

~~~
dmslt
Hmm... didn't test for this. We are doing some integrations with 3rd parties.
Will try this on their landing pages.

Thanks!

------
TomGullen
My internet is pretty slow at work, so the video although nice looking was
choppy and really bad. Not sure what you can do about it, but it didn't look
good at all.

~~~
dmslt
Whole team is now discussing about this. Thanks for the comment!

~~~
yhlasx
I have good internet. I am in Korea though, so that might have been part of
the problem, but the video was VERY laggy and annoying.

------
gregd
I'm not sure how you want us to rate you? On a scale from 1 to 5? 1 to 10? 1
to 100?

Immediately some things come to mind. Why would I want this? Why would I need
drag and drop functionality when I already have that?

I had to spend a minute or so "analyzing" your landing page to surmise that
this is some type of mashup of clip to Evernote and pocketapp?

~~~
gregd
Additionally the video on the landing page takes up 1/2 of the "above the
fold" on my 27" screen. That seems like a lot of screen real estate to give
over to a video of someone surfing the web in a nice house...

~~~
dmslt
Thanks for your comments! I've dragged them to my feedback folder. (that's one
of the use cases :))

------
R_Edward
First thought is that the link to "See how Dragdis works" takes you to a
youtube video that shows pretty much the same thing as what plays in the page
background. I don't think you need both.

I like the concept, though I didn't play around with it to see whether the
implementation was what I would hope it to be.

~~~
dmslt
Totally agree. We have A/B test on this. Here's the link:
[https://dragdis.com/?utm_expid=62885031-0.MT689rjeTqy8Wox1xf...](https://dragdis.com/?utm_expid=62885031-0.MT689rjeTqy8Wox1xf0bSg.0#/)

At first we worried that people will not "get" the product without full video,
but killing the video link and exposing social buttons increased conversion 5%
for the past day.

Thanks for you comment!

------
atoponce
Wow. Annoying animation. Taking up 50% of screen real estate.

Further, "Drag and drop images, links, selected text, videos or GIFs to your
private folders or post directly to Facebook, Twitter & (soon to come) Tumblr,
Dropbox, Pinterest etc."

So, I select some text, drop it, then what?

------
lucb1e
The immediate register form when clicking "Get started" is very off putting. I
was actually looking for which browsers/OSes you support, not looking to
register and get settled. Being able to install it and then "log in or
register to sync between computers" would be much nicer.

------
dmslt
Thank you in advance! [http://dragd.is/7XEr9](http://dragd.is/7XEr9)

------
marknutter
A buddy of mine and I had the same idea a while back but we never attempted to
implement it because it seemed like it would be difficult to do on mobile. I'm
hoping these guys can execute on mobile because it would be exactly what we
wanted.

~~~
dmslt
We have a strategy on mobile. It some terms it's even better on mobile :)

~~~
marknutter
I'm curious how you're planning on doing it on iOS. There weren't a lot of
very helpful APIs to access in UIWebView at the time I was looking into doing
this idea. Didn't seem impossible, just very difficult.

------
warmbytes
You may consider adding HTML5 support for your background and demo videos, as
click-to-play for Flash is gaining traction.

I use it, and right now I can't click-and-play the background video, I have to
whitelist the whole domain.

------
conradk
I don't really get what the site is about. Sure I can "Drag & drop anything
anywhere", but why would I want to spend my day dragging and dropping things
around? What does the dragging and dropping enable me to do?

------
hnarn
This might just be me, but the very heavy demography targeting in the video
kind of puts me off. I'm not a Mac user. I'm not an interior designer. Yes, I
do like to save quotes and links, but I'm not all those other things. Really
meeting your target audience in advertising is great when you KNOW your target
audience, but in this case it feels like you're locking yourself into a very
specific target audience that a lot of potential users aren't going to be a
part of, and why?

I'm not sure if this is constructive or if it's just personal opinion, but I
hope it's of any help. If not, just disregard it, it looks good overall.

~~~
dmslt
Yeah, we're targeting Creative Professionals as our early adopters. Sorry if
it puts you off.

Thanks for the comment!

------
HellaMedusa
The marquee video lags.

I do feel like the landing page adequately communicates what the product is.

Overall, interesting product that I'd like to check out!

------
pkorzeniewski
The idea is great, but there is a problem with using the Chrome extension in
incognito mode - when I start dragging anything, the sidebar opens empty..

~~~
dmslt
Wait a sec or refresh. You should get a login page. Thanks!

------
werdnapk
What I assume is the background video bluescreened my windows 7 machine.
Yikes! All I saw was video artifacts begin to form on the page and then POOF!

------
jessebushkar
At first glance, it's pretty but distracting. I had a hard time deciding
whether to focus on the video behind the words or the words themselves.

~~~
dmslt
Got ya! Thanks!

------
malyk
The videos were super choppy for me. Maybe you could preload some percentage
of the videos before they start to play?

------
tech-no-logical
confusing. the background video got my attention but didn't really tell me
what you're selling. clicked the get started button... create an account ? no.
so back. looked closely at the text to find out it's a browser extension...
that was the bit of info I would've liked to see earlier...

~~~
esquivalience
The background video certainly grabbed my attention. And wouldn't let it go!

It would be great to have a video showing the principles behind the product
but the video as it stands is too distracting. It zooms, scrolls or switches
view every one to two seconds. I didn't think I'm slow, but the current video
the switch from user-focus to screen-focus is too quick to get a feel for
what's going on.

Maybe slow it down a bit or stick to one or two key video angles?

Just focussing on one point. Apart from that lots of other good comments here.

------
albeva
this may sound bumb, but ... with all the designy ui and pristine graphics and
all... after staring at it for 10 seconds I still have no idea what is this
all about. Everything is way too spaced out and I need to dig deep. For most
users these days means they simply leave your site.

~~~
dmslt
Thanks for the comment! [http://dragd.is/7XEr9](http://dragd.is/7XEr9)

------
kome
It's fine. Clear, it just works and boring. That layout is becoming a standard
for landing pages.

~~~
dmslt
Yeah, agree with you. We tried outrageous stuff in the past, but this thing
works the best. In the end of the day it what matters the most. But yeah will
keep on trying ;)

Thanks!

------
aymeric
Love the video as background, explained to me very well what Dragdis was
about. Great tool!

~~~
dmslt
Great! Thank you! [http://dragd.is/7XEr9](http://dragd.is/7XEr9)

------
jmuru1
i like it, yes its standard but its extremely functional. and maybe there is
some bias because i like the concept of dragdis but regardless the site is
clear and concise

~~~
dmslt
Yeah, we're having this dilemma fresh vs. effective :)

Thanks! [http://dragd.is/7XEr9](http://dragd.is/7XEr9)

------
junto
No Google+, no Twitter, no Facebook. How do I sign up?

~~~
dmslt
You can do it with email. Finding the button? :)

~~~
junto
Weird. I completely missed that.

------
freeslugs
the landing page looks great but i'm a bit skeptical of the product itself

